# Black Ducks



## ducksRus (Nov 4, 2009)

I've hunted most of my life in Western MN and the Dakotas and wanted to pose a black duck question. I was out Saturday and had a flock of mallards come into the lake we hunt, and with them was one black duck. We never got a shot at the flock, so I couldn't get the black duck in hand, but I was wondering if anyone who has hunted Western MN and the Dakotas has shot any the past couple years and have pics or have had some good sightings. 
Over the years of hunting out there we have shot a handful and see some, but they just aren't as abundant out that way.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive shot 2 in Nodak in about 5 years, and ive seen one other one, but did not get a shot. I dont think they are a common occurance, but its definetly possible to get one.


----------



## RocknRollHunter (Feb 27, 2009)

I shot one last weekend. Came in with a flock of about a dozen mallards.
:sniper:


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i probably shot 5 or 6 in the late 90's in western minnesota. haven't gotten one since high school though. not that i even get to shoot many ducks anymore...


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Saw Tens of thousands of mallards hunting in Northern Sodak this weekend and never saw a black duck. Still waiting to get my first!!!


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

My buddy and I were hunting in DL about 8-9 years ago, and he shot a banded one.....talk about RARE! It was banded in Ontario 5 years proir as an adult.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

We just killed one on Sunday. I've seen two die in my 18 years of hard hunting. The only two that have come in. I hunt East Central MN.


----------



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

We shoot quite a few here in Indiana. Actually the first ones of the season just showed up with the northeast winds we had all last week. They are pretty common....but not like the one my buddy shot 3 years ago. It was banded...which is rare enough.... but even more spectacular was that it was banded in western Alberta Canada. He actually contacted the bander by phone and the guy knew exactly what bird he was talking about. This bander bands something like 5 000 ducks a year and says he catches one black duck about every 4 to 5 years. How bout them odds?? 
The number one public duck hunting site in IN has been closed all year as the flood we had last spring took out the levees. The levee work is completed and they are opening up for the first time this coming Wednesday. Too bad for us the season closes in two weeks. They asked for volunteers to go down and brush blinds today so I thought what the heck...its 55 degrees with no wind and I havent seen a duck all month. The property is holding around 3000 ducks. Which is about 5000 less then normal. Of the 3000.... I bet 700 are black ducks. It was an awesome site. Too bad I have to work Wednesday.


----------

